# Cruze MyLink radio for 2013- anyone have experience with it?



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I may be getting a new Cruze and for 2013 they have an option for the new MyLink radio/7in lcd screen. Anyone have experience with this radio? Has it been reliable? I have read bad reviews of most touch screen lcd systems ( spontaneous reboots, freezes etc) and wonder if it is worth getting this one. Thanks


----------



## usernameerror (Nov 27, 2012)

Love the Chevy MyLink. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I like mine but the software quirks/bugs are getting very irritating. I have an iPod touch connected to the usb interface. On starting up the car, the radio will go back to the last thing you were listening to, then randomly (haven't found a consistency) when the usb initializes it will switch to the iPod interface. Not really too bad but the navigation is just as quirky. Every few days I will have to setup the navigation settings as they will randomly reset to factory. This is ultra frustrating. You can't stay on the navigation screen if you want to play the iPod as well. It will stay on the navigation screen for about a minute and then it will ALWAYS switch back to the iPod screen. I have tried changing options with no success and they reset anyway..... This alone would cause me not to buy it again. All in all I am not sure I would do this again over buying an aftermarket system. 3 out of 5 stars. Would be 5 of 5 if it would act the way it should.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Madcat- that was the kind of stuff I hear about most systems like Mylink- ugh. Does Chevy update the Mylink software to correct the bugs?


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Ive had mine for a few weeks now and really like it. Now I dont play thru the iPod/aux but I have a USB drive in the slot and a CD in the player. Between all that and the XM it's worked really well. Love the NAV although it froze once but has since been fine. Mine came with the LTZ RS I bought, I wasnt aware of the option. Also, without having to look at the manual, I was able to work most of the features intuitively. I have the Pioneer system, also had the same in the 08 HHR I just sold. Audio sounds great for a stock set up. Not changing a thing.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> I like mine but the software quirks/bugs are getting very irritating. I have an iPod touch connected to the usb interface. On starting up the car, the radio will go back to the last thing you were listening to, then randomly (haven't found a consistency) when the usb initializes it will switch to the iPod interface. Not really too bad but the navigation is just as quirky. Every few days I will have to setup the navigation settings as they will randomly reset to factory. This is ultra frustrating. You can't stay on the navigation screen if you want to play the iPod as well. It will stay on the navigation screen for about a minute and then it will ALWAYS switch back to the iPod screen. I have tried changing options with no success and they reset anyway..... This alone would cause me not to buy it again. All in all I am not sure I would do this again over buying an aftermarket system. 3 out of 5 stars. Would be 5 of 5 if it would act the way it should.


The iPod issue is 100% an apple issue. This is how almost all radios react to apple products. One thing that can help is to close 'music' on your iPod. To do so double-click the home button. On the bottom scroll to music, hold the app and then click x.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's a link to a thread I started as a place to gather MyLink info - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/9700-2013-mylink-oddities-mysteries-solutions.html

Since I dumped the ipod and started using a flash drive I'm much happier with the system. I don't get the random source switches anymore, indexing is quicker and overall it just works better. It seems like the processor in the car and the processor in the ipod were fighting for dominance and causing problems.

I really love the voice commands. Sometimes it doesn't seem to recognize artist or album names, but for the most part it works great. Bluetooth paired with my phone (Samsung Galaxy SII) easily and the integration with the phone also works well, including playing music from the phone over bluetooth.

I was able to get it sounding pretty good by messing with equalization. The factory settings are flat and sound awful. At first I was sure it needed speakers and amps, but I'm pretty happy with the sound after some tweaking.

Mine is non-Nav FWIW.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Being an IT guy, I realize that this is probably an iPod issue. But, if I pay for something that is advertising that it is compatible with and has controls for an iPod, I expect it to work properly. Yes, I could use a jump drive to do the same but that's not the point. I am giving my feedback to the user asking for it.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the MyLink on my '13 ECO and use an iPhone 5. There are some weird issues I have experienced with what source starts playing after starting the car and then a very frustrating deal with incoming calls switching between Bluetooth and the handset several times during a call. Doesn't do it when I make a call, only incoming calls. As said above it is an Apple issue and not really GM's fault. They try as hard as possible to make everything compatible but with the number of phones out there and the updates and software changes that roll out it is all but impossible to make everything 100%. Still, I would think with the prevalence of Apple products out there these issues would be addressed. Overall I like the MyLink radio and have no other problems with it besides the Apple product problem.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

love it! Esp how it resets the vol to a specified value every time you start your car.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Couple other observations now that I have had the car for two weeks.

1) Randomly (even without the iPod connected) the radio will just shut off - display and everything. I can turn it back on with no issues and it stays on. Seems to only happen about 30 seconds after the car is started.

2) The Navigation system is unacceptably slow. Just the other night the wife and I actually used it for the first time and we went to Janesville WI. About 30 minutes from us and we rarely go there so I am not familiar with the side of town we had to go to. We had to take road A, then at the stop, turn on road B and right away after that, turn onto a frontage road C. Well, had the directions for the turn onto B, then, after I had driven by road C for 5 seconds, it tells me to turn left.... I was thinking, if I turn left right now I'll be in the electronics section of Best Buy... This happened on the way out as well. We took a different route to get out of town and I had to turn around about 2 times because the navigation system is terri-slow. 

I would NOT buy any of the radio upgrades if I had to do it again. I would go the aftermarket route next time. Love the car itself, don't get me wrong. It brings a smile to my face.. then I look at the my link system and feel like I didn't get what I paid for.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

This is definitely something to do with your nav system. I have not had any problems or complaints with mylink but I have an eco so no nav.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a huge warning sign on my touch screen GPS, do not program it while driving. But do have a point, trying to hit a tiny icon with an outstretch arm while driving on a bumpy road. Not too far out of line since 60% of our infrastructure is going to ****. 

Same thing with my touch screen smart phone, can't even make a call on this darn thing without using two hands.

Always preferred OE radios with real knobs, in particular for the volume and tuning controls. Some of these aftermarket radios are crazy with menus and sub menus just to change the volume or the station. Then back lite LCD screens you can't even see in the daytime.

Another thing that bugs me is when my kids used my computer, always touching the screen leaving smudge prints all over it. Have no choice in this manner with a touch screen.

In my opinion, touch screens have no place in an automobile. One thing I can say about them, they are cheap to manufacture, no different than printing a throwaway newspaper. But you don't see that cheapness when you have to replace one. Really rob us blind on these throwaway pieces of crap.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

:sigh:


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

What I don't understand is with the current base Cruze radio and the usb port I can connect my 64gb ipod touch (a new 5th generation) with almost 11,000 songs on and in a few seconds (like maybe 10) I can have access/search all my music through the cars radio. You guys are saying that it takes a long time for the Mylink radio to index music using an ipod? If that is the case I have no interest in the Mylink.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I hear you Nick, the smudge issue is the biggest reason why I stuck with the 2012. Heck, my laptop screen gets enough smudges on it just from closing the top and having it touch the keyboard. I too am happy with real buttons and knobs to feel up.

That said, the only complaint I have with the base 2012 system is that a lot of the settings can't be changed with the engine off. Not sure what the engine running has to do with the remote start settings, fan speed settings, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> Couple other observations now that I have had the car for two weeks.
> 
> 1) Randomly (even without the iPod connected) the radio will just shut off - display and everything. I can turn it back on with no issues and it stays on. Seems to only happen about 30 seconds after the car is started.
> 
> ...


Any update now that you had more time to play with the MyLink system?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone know where to download firmware updates for MyLink?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Only had our 13' Eco a week now but so far LOVE the Mylink system. We both have Samsung Note2 devices and it works flawlessly with them. The integrated Pandora works the best that I've seen to date. It loads up album art and all. Haven't had a single glitch with the system yet.

Get in car, start car, it all sync's up in a few seconds. LOVE IT


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

For anyone who has or will have the Chevy Mylink System in their Cruze, I came across this webpage and thought it might be helpful.....
Here Are The Chevy MyLink Voice Commands You’ll Ever Need | GM Authority


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Does anyone know where to download firmware updates for MyLink?




gt_cristian
I would recommend that you visit your dealer for any updates to your MyLink system. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Justcruzing (Jan 14, 2013)

How do we even know if there is an update? Also will the dealer charge us if we go in just for an update?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Justcruzing said:


> How do we even know if there is an update? Also will the dealer charge us if we go in just for an update?




Justcruzing,
I would recommend that you contact your dealer in regards to any updates that may be available for your Cruze. If your vehicle is under warranty this would be covered. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Any update now that you had more time to play with the MyLink system?


Now that I have had it a few months, and taken it across the country and back:

The navigation system has smoothed out, it has occasional "duh" moments but it is working well. The exception would be that all the settings continually reset- I have given up, just used to the cluttered view it gives me /sigh

But, it did take the wife and 4k miles and no wrong turns so that's worth mentioning.

iPod interface is still lackluster, can take up to 3-4 minutes for it to stop indexing and start playing. This is intermittent, sometimes I get in and its "normal" (playing within 30 sec of startup). My iPod is a touch and I have tried an 80gb classic - no difference in behavior. It is also nigh impossible to use the nav and iPod at the same time, the iPod screen will come up on it's own when switching tracks or even just when it feels fruity. You can change the screen back to the navigation screen but again, track change/fruityness and it's back to the iPod screen. Aggravating hehe.

Phone BT hookup works flawlessly so far. Still think this system needs an update to make it work correctly. But I have gotten used to it and I do like it. I think I would still go the aftermarket route though. Much less aggravating when traveling.


----------



## jrscomputer2 (Oct 3, 2013)

i have the new sonic ltz with mylink and now for the problems.....i took vehicle in because sometimes radio would come on and other times nothing, my car has only 859 miles on it, now they say there is a software update for the mylink system they need to do..........job done,,,,,,, now i get in car and when i put it in reverse the screen lights up HAVE REARVIEW SYSTEM SERVICED iMMEADEATELY..... now theres the problem my car doesnt have a rear view camera, after 4 hours on the phone with gm the dealer finally gets radio to work except for 1 thing it now says updating everytime i cut it on.................hope there is a recall soon and radios are replaced


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jrscomputer2, 

I am sorry you have had these concerns with your MyLink system. I would like to look further into this for you. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership? I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

